# OP 15 suche Software Coros Comtext



## Mike80 (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich muß in einer Anlage in einen OP15 etwas ändern und habe als Sicherung nur eine Datei xyz.O15 vorliegen. 

Soweit ich bisher über die verschiedenen Foren herausfinden konnte wurde das OP wahrscheinlich mit der Software Comtext bearbeitet und man kann das ganze anscheinend nicht rückwärts auslesen. Daher weiß ich auch nicht ob im OP noch der gleiche Stand ist wie in der vorhandenen Datei.

Die Software Com Text ist mir bisher nicht bekannt. 
Kann mir jemand sagen woher man die Software Coros Com Text noch bekommen kann?

Oder hat noch jemand einen anderen Tip?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Andi F (30 Juli 2009)

Beitrag gelöscht

Andi F


----------



## gravieren (31 Juli 2009)

Hi

Konvertiere die Datei doch auf ProTool.

Den Konverter gibt es kostenlos bei Siemens.


----------



## gravieren (31 Juli 2009)

Hi



> Hallo Mike80,
> 
> ist dort zu finden:


 
Sorry, 1. Beitrag von Mike80 --> kesse/unerlaubte Anfrage  , noch kessere Antwort.



Haben wir schon Sommer.
Oder will jemand, dass hier das Forum Ärger bekommt  ! ! !



(Verschörungstheorie  *ROFL*)


----------



## Andi F (31 Juli 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> (Verschörungstheorie *ROFL*)


 
Also wenn schon, dann ist es eine Versch*w*örungstheorie *ROFL*

Gruß
Andi F


----------



## Andi F (31 Juli 2009)

Hallo Mike80,

den Beitrag #2 habe ich gelöscht. Der Admin hatte diesbezüglich Einwände. Also dann so:

Wende dich an Deinen Siemens-Gebietsvertreter. Die Software ComText ist für (gute) Siemens Kunden auf Anfrage in der Regel kostenfrei zu bekommen. Eventuell ist eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr fällig. Ich habe sie auch so bekommen, hat mir sogar der Siemens Mann mitgebracht und mußte keinen Cent dafür bezahlen.

Gruß
Andi F


----------



## volker (31 Juli 2009)

Andi F schrieb:


> Also wenn schon, dann ist es eine Versch*w*örungstheorie *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> Andi F


und wenn schon dann hast du die initialisiert.
schwamm drüber. link ist weg und gut.


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2009)

volker schrieb:


> und wenn schon dann hast du die initialisiert.
> schwamm drüber. link ist weg und gut.



Nee Volker sowas initiiert man! 
Typisch Programmierer, der initialisiert halt. *ROFL*


----------

